# Large Wheelbarrow - who sells the cheapest?



## Penniless (28 December 2009)

One of our muck barrows finally gave up the ghost today and the middle of it fell out (well it has been repaired a few times) so we've decided to spend our christmas money on buying a new wheelbarrow (haven't bought one for a few years).

So who sells the cheapest?  I want one of the big stable muck out barrows (not garden size) and want it in plastic.  I have one already but can't remember where I bought it from (wasn't local - paid courier service) and the big metal barrows were bought from Newmarket years ago.

So if anyone can help - would be grateful to hear back.  Thanks.


----------



## goneshowjumping (29 December 2009)

the cheapest one i found was £80! no way am i paying that for a wheelbarrow, so ide be interested if anyone knows of cheaper too.


----------



## kerilli (29 December 2009)

the one with the blue plastic top, and double wheels at the front, is HUGE and fairly reasonable (about £90) BUT only works if your ramp up to your muckheap is wide enough...!
otherwise, builder's merchant for a standard £40 ish one i reckon!
btw, good ones last for donkey's years so it's prob worth splashing out on the size you need! [fwiw i bought 1 of the huge french ones (with rectangular plastic top, fits a bale of hay in lengthways) from CAM about 8 yrs ago and it's as new, cost a fortune (BD present from Mum!) but absolutely worth the money. totally stable (can't tip over, wheels on sides) tips forward perfectly (bin isn't fixed at the handle end, so pivots around front hinges) and does the job brilliantly.]


----------



## HollyB66 (29 December 2009)

I know you wanted a plastic one, but we've been looking around and the most reasonably priced robust barrow we could find is this one:

http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wcs/sto...ning%7C14047001

At least Homebase is fairly accessible to most people so delivery costs aren't required.


----------



## Nosey (29 December 2009)

I think its worth hanging out for the plastic one. We picked up a cheap one like the Sainsburys one a few mths ago to tide us over and the base rotted through fairly quickly


----------



## Lotty (29 December 2009)

I have a huge plastic one with two wheels and it was £99.00 at CWG


----------



## flyingfeet (29 December 2009)

We sell a 120litre plastic one for £67

However not much good telling you that, as our store is down due to having no phone line / broadband since Christmas eve (I do not recommend getting your phone line through Onetel)


----------



## Penniless (29 December 2009)

Thanks to all responses but either you've all got remarkably cheap wheelbarrows or I haven't explained properly what I'm looking for.  The huge barrows (takes a whole length balewise of hay) and can get a few stables mucked out into it - that type.  Paid over £250 each last time (a few years back) so if you know anyone selling these type for less than that - please let me know immediately and I'll the treat the yard to two of them!

I have seen one place (but can't remember who it was) selling them for £180 - so it would be something around that figure I assume.

I'll pop into Newmarket early next week and find out what size I want - perhaps they will have a sale on there!

As for the little Homebase type of barrows - I can get a barrow from a local hardware store for just over £20 - so try the local builders merchants everyone if you want a little cheap one.


----------



## Madcow (29 December 2009)

Try looking on www.molevalleyfarmers.com. They do a huge 2 wheel tipping one for £163.42


----------



## breezing (29 December 2009)

I have a large green one with 2 wheels ,however I cant tip it right over to empty it as the design seems to stop it unless you are built like a weight lifter !


----------



## Penniless (29 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Try looking on www.molevalleyfarmers.com. They do a huge 2 wheel tipping one for £163.42 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for that info.  I will check to see what size ours are we've already got but that's close to what we're looking for.


----------



## Blaise (31 December 2009)

Dont know if you want a brand new one or not but there's a few of the ones i think you're after on e-bay as i've been looking for one too, decent prices as well.  Might be worth a look.


----------



## CBAnglo (1 January 2010)

I bought a 200L one from ebay (think it was called stratford altantic or something) for less than £100 with postage.  I think they had bigger ones, including the ones that tip over, and did discounts if you ordered more than one.


----------



## Penniless (1 January 2010)

Thanks Blaise and CBAnglo but can you point me in the right direction on ebay because when I searched on there, all I could find was the small garden size ones.  Any chance of giving me a link to them?  Thanks.


----------



## flyingfeet (1 January 2010)

Our broadband is back: 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CS-BLUE-Double-Whe...=item1c09940c31


----------



## Penniless (1 January 2010)

Thanks to everyone who has posted replies and PM'd me.  I am going to have to pop into Newmarket to see the size of the barrow I want, as the 200 litre size really looks too small to me.  I'm sure the 3 big muck barrows we've got already are much bigger than that, but maybe it's just the shape of these new ones which is making me unsure.  

Thanks everyone though.  If I find out that I've got 200litre ones, then I will certainly be buying from the responses I had from you all, but really can't believe that they have dropped over £100+ in price over the past years.


----------



## Mooch (2 January 2010)

Peniless - I think you are talking about JFC barrows. 

I used the one on the Estate here yesterday and I think it is a huge 500lts. 

They do smaller 255lts ones too. 

Neither of which are cheap.


----------



## Mooch (2 January 2010)

Here is there website

JFC Barrows 

TWB3 is the 500ltr one.


----------

